# Scottish Football Discussion Thread



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

We've got a few leagues up here too, wonder if it's worth a thread for the run in?

The Scottish Cup draw provided some entertainment.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That was a bit of a shambles. :lol:

Not really much to talk about up here. Celtic will finally play for more than 1 game in 5 and win the league as usual. 

Hopefully the 3 new signings add a lot to the team. Sviatchenko looks a good player.

The lacklustre perfomance of the team is getting frustrating. Even though Aberdeen are pushing very hard again, people still don't take them serious enough. That said if Celtic played as they should, Aberdeen wouldn't be a challenge. It's not the best situation.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a dons fan and obviously happy to see us challenging better this year. At least we've managed to take points off Celtic this season. Whether that is down to Aberdeen improving I'm not so sure, probably down to Celtic going backwards.

How Celtic continue playing ambrose is a wonder, he's really really poor. I think the new Celtic guy Kazim will find himself in trouble yet. Thought he was lucky to stay on the park for the stamp against the Dons. He also seemed to throwing himself about a bit too much so jury is out on him at the moment.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Will_G said:


> I'm a dons fan and obviously happy to see us challenging better this year. At least we've managed to take points off Celtic this season. Whether that is down to Aberdeen improving I'm not so sure, probably down to Celtic going backwards.
> 
> How Celtic continue playing ambrose is a wonder, he's really really poor. I think the new Celtic guy Kazim will find himself in trouble yet. Thought he was lucky to stay on the park for the stamp against the Dons. He also seemed to throwing himself about a bit too much so jury is out on him at the moment.


After 24 games last year Celtic has 57 points. They have 55 now.

Aberdeen had 54 points after 25 games, they have 55 now.

It's the attitude that is the problem for Celtic. They really aren't applying themselves and done the exact same last year. It wasn't until late on they knuckled down to push on and win the league.

That's why although fans aren't happy with the performances, they still don't feel threatened. The problem is if you hold that attitude too long, there's always the chance of getting caught short.

It's time for a new manager as far as I'm concerned. Ronnie seems like a nice guy, but he doesn't come across as having the greatest of authority. He's too nice to be a manager. Celtic need someone to grab those players by the balls and give them a kick up the backside.

I haven't had the chance to see the Kazim incident again yet. I wasn't convinced he meant it at the time, but I'll need to look before saying that 100%. I've not heard anything about the incident being up for review either.

He's a player I always wondered if he was really real.:lol:

He used to get connected with everyone, but nobody actually knew who he was. He looks a big lad, but I'll need to see him play before I say more. His record isn't too good though.

I thought Calton Cole would have done more than he has. I don't imagine he's poorly paid either.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think the problem with Celtic and probably with Rangers under McCoist that it's more difficult as a manager to motivate a team of players who are favourites and should be winning the games. It's much easier to motivate the underdogs.

Hopefully what I'm trying to say makes sense.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I just knew Aberdeen would lose to ICT the other night. It didn't work well that the game against Partick Thistle was called off.

Now we're back to playing equal amount of games and that's us now 6 point clear again. Things have gone back to safe mode again.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Couldn't believe something I read that Celtic now have 17 signed midfielders.

I must admit it doesn't surprise me that we dropped points. Ultimately typical Aberdeen raise their game for Celtic and then a really poor performance against ICT. Admittedly Gollums refereeing really didn't help but Aberdeen were still poor.


----------

